# ALEX FEDEROV at 300lb



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2006)

RUSSIAN IFBB PRO 
ALEX FEDEROV at 300lbs 
(8 weeks from 2006 IFBB NEW YORK PRO SHOW)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

holy crap he is huge!  I wonder what he will weight come show time (it is this month sometime).  got anymore pictures or updated ones?  I think they are like 3 weeks out now.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 5, 2006)

Branch who?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 5, 2006)

He looks good hope he can control his GH gut this year


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2006)

If he only had a chest he would be mega-dangerous in condition!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, his chest is his downfall


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 5, 2006)

doesn't he have a torn peck that doesn't look right...and a torn trap w/ the same problem?


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 6, 2006)

Look at those Quads.

Holy SHIT!


----------



## GFR (Apr 6, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> doesn't he have a *torn peck* that doesn't look right...and a torn trap w/ the same problem?


----------



## mrmark (Apr 6, 2006)

His quads are freakin massive!!


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 6, 2006)

he needs to work on his thickness


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> doesn't he have a torn peck that doesn't look right...and a torn trap w/ the same problem?



Yeah, the torn pec severely limits his chest training.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 6, 2006)

Every body looks good from the front, as soon as they turn around its a different story.  Paul dillet was prime example


----------



## ultimo (Apr 6, 2006)

never seen him to behonest looks good but do argree about the chest !!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2006)

He has some huge calves as well. I think his calves and forearms are his very impressive.


----------



## GFR (Apr 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> He has some huge calves as well. I think his calves and forearms are his very impressive.


His forearms are massive but his calfs are tiny for his huge quads.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2006)

hardasnails1973 said:
			
		

> Every body looks good from the front, as soon as they turn around its a different story.  Paul dillet was prime example



He actually is rather impressive from the back as well.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 7, 2006)

He also has not even hit his prime yet..So he is still gaining muscle maturity as well.  Just wait untill he really feels out !!


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know his leg measurements? His hamstrings in the first pic are unreal.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2006)

is he all natural?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is he all natural?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is he all natural?



You bet. Like Gustavo said, "100% all natural!"


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 7, 2006)

Freak!!!!  No way in hell would i want to be that big


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is he all natural?



As a matter of fact he is! And, he doesn't even use weights...just does pilates and some isometrics. Also, he barely eats...only like an apple and a Nutrigrain bar each day.


...oh, and he is a brain surgeon...also an astronaut...and when in the mood, can speak with the dead


----------



## largepkg (Apr 8, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact he is! And, he doesn't even use weights...just does pilates and some isometrics. Also, he barely eats...only like an apple and a Nutrigrain bar each day.
> 
> 
> ...oh, and he is a brain surgeon...also an astronaut...and when in the mood, can speak with the dead




Ut oh, Gopro made a funny! Have you been drinking G?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 8, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact he is! And, he doesn't even use weights...just does pilates and some isometrics. Also, he barely eats...only like an apple and a Nutrigrain bar each day.
> 
> 
> ...oh, and he is a brain surgeon...also an astronaut...and when in the mood, can speak with the dead


 
I call bullshit. Bullshit bullshit bullshit.


















There's no way he eats an apple. Waayyyy too many carbs.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 8, 2006)

How's it hangin MP?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 8, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> How's it hangin MP?



Long and a little to the left. You?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is he all natural?




Yes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2006)

I heard he was a Chernobyl Vegan -


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Ut oh, Gopro made a funny! Have you been drinking G?



Whey protein overdose...very similar to alcohol intoxication!


----------



## largepkg (Apr 9, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Long and a little to the left. You?




I'm turtling if you must know. I've also been consuming copious amounts of alcohol all weekend. So all is good!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 10, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I'm turtling if you must know. I've also been consuming copious amounts of alcohol all weekend. So all is good!


----------

